# Help!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, my first batch of reloads did not go without error, I grabbed 10 rounds of once fired brass and used the neck sizing die to deprime and resize the neck. One of the shells I did not apply enought pressure and I did not resize the neck correcty. Of course I did not find this out till I primed it/ charged it and seated a bullet that got pushed way to far down inside the brass? What should I do is question one. Question two can you deprime brass with a live primer? Any help would be greatly appriciated thank you in advance!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Use a bullet puller to pull the bullet, dump the powder, put the case back into your rifle and fire to pop the primer, then resize as normal. I believe that you can deprime a live primer, but there is some risk of it going off, so if you try that, take care you don't have any exposed powder or anything else that is flammable around.

Here is the puller I use: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q= ... a=N&tab=wf

The once fire brass was fired from that same gun, right? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you, yes I was just at a gun show before I read you post ,but they were out of bullet pullers. I was also told i could deprime live primers but I think I like your idea better of just firing it off in the rifle.

Yes , I will be firing the ammo in the same rifle, if not you must resize the whole case right.? Thanks again :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Yes , I will be firing the ammo in the same rifle, if not you must resize the whole case right.? Thanks again :beer:


That is correct.


----------

